# Hawks Pre-Season



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The first pre-season game is in three days. The first televised pre-season game isn't til October 23 (on ESPN) so people can post box scores and related articles in this post until then

Oct. 7 - vs. New Orleans
Oct. 11 - at Detroit
Oct. 12 - vs. Charlotte
Oct. 14 - at Memphis
Oct. 19 - vs. Washington
Oct. 22 - at Miami
Oct. 23 - at Orlando (ESPN)
Oct. 28 - vs. Indiana (SportSouth)
Oct. 30 - vs. Washington (Fox Sports South)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm pumped to see how Teague fairs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Same, I haven't seen that much of him but everyone's pretty high on this kid.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks def. Hornets 108-102. Jeff Teague led the team in scoring with 19


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Teague played well, Crawford did not. Smoove put up some sexy numbers.

I'm not sure why Thornton didn't play for the Hornets, I've always kind of liked him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATL @ DET today.

I'd love to see Teague have another big day, if he can get substantial minutes this year I think it would do wonders for this squad.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

CHA vs ATL today, DO WORK HAWKS.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks win and Jeff Teague has himself another solid game (17 points, 7 assists although 4 turnovers)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

My favorite stat line is Josh Smith 3-5 from the field. I like him taking like 7-9 shots a game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Teague's been impressive thus far, good to see.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

We're givin it to the Grizz at the moment, 89-77 in the 3rd.

Mo Evans is goin wild.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks win 111-96.

Mo Evans kinda went off. 27 points in 26 minutes. I know a couple weeks ago Evans made a comment about needing to bulk up so he can play against Wade and Kobe and that made some fans upset, but I still think he's a nice guy to have to come off your bench


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I love having him off the bench. He's a good defender, and a pretty consistent three point shooter. I like that he can get minutes at the 2 or 3 as well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

vs. Washington is tonite

They're probably our toughest competition for getting the 4th seed again.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Foye looks turrible. Teague and Marvin are doin work.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I usually don't start paying attention to basketball until around the all-star break, but this year I can't wait for the opening game. Hawks have looked sharp in exhibition play


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Washington-Atlanta is 39-58 at the half


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta wins 113-95.

Rookie Jeff Teague with another solid game. 16 points, 5 assists, 2 steals. He's been pretty consistent with games like these. Can't wait to see how he looks on ESPN on Friday


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATL vs MIA tomorrow, should be a good one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep, and after that game, the rest of the pre-season will be televised


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks have a good lead vs. Miami in the 4th. 82-66.

Scoring is pretty evenly distributed. I like what I've seen from Josh Smith this pre-season. I don't think he's even attempted a three pointer, and he has kept his FGA's under control. But tonight he is 1 for 10 from the FT line. That is unacceptable.

No Beasley for Miami. Wonder if he's back in rehab.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh noes. Miami's scrubs are playing hard in the 4th and making a comeback. Hawks lead is cut to six. 89-83.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Whew. Hawks beat Miami 92-87. Teague struggled (1-4 FG, 6 points, 4 TO's).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm guessing this isn't the prettiest game we've ever played.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks are getting hammered vs. Orlando, 37-17. Orlando had our number last year and it looks like they are even more dangerous on the perimeter. The Hawks defense has so many holes. 

All the ESPN announcers are talking about are Orlando, that's kinda annoying.


----------

